# Jim Gaffigan on Bacon



## Ravens

He starts talking about bacon around the 2:10 mark of this clip. In terms of the typical P.B. warnings, I think he uses the "h"-word before the 2:10 mark (if you watch that) and the "a" word past it. He also makes a brief comment about religions that ban bacon. 

It's actually very tame, but I know there are a handful on the P.B. that might take offense.

That being said, I was listening to this at work last night and had to turn it off because it was causing me to laugh so much that it was affecting my ability to do my job. You'll find it funnier if you're hungry, and if you love bacon.



[video=youtube;Xpcpqz6jGig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xpcpqz6jGig[/video]


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I love Jim Gaffigan...


----------



## Quickened

Bacon to Bacon time space continuum


----------



## Ravens

The funniest line to me was, "The pig is taking an apple (essentially garbage) and turning it into bacon."

That perfectly explains my food philosophy.


----------



## AndyS

JDWiseman said:


> He starts talking about bacon around the 2:10 mark of this clip. In terms of the typical P.B. warnings, I think he uses the "h"-word before the 2:10 mark (if you watch that) and the "a" word past it. He also makes a brief comment about religions that ban bacon.
> 
> It's actually very tame, but I know there are a handful on the P.B. that might take offense.
> 
> That being said, I was listening to this at work last night and had to turn it off because it was causing me to laugh so much that it was affecting my ability to do my job. You'll find it funnier if you're hungry, and if you love bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Jim Gaffigan - Bacon



Have you ever seen his bit about wanting to grow up to be the Pope as a kid? Hilarious!


----------



## PresbyDane




----------



## kvanlaan

Very nice.

I love bacon. All things are better with bacon.

Yum.


----------



## forgivenmuch

kvanlaan said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I love bacon. All things are better with bacon.
> 
> Yum.



Is there bacon on that bagel in your avatar?


----------



## nicnap

forgivenmuch said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> I love bacon. All things are better with bacon.
> 
> Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there bacon on that bagel in your avatar?
Click to expand...


That is actually bbq in a Krispy Kreme in his avatar.


----------



## forgivenmuch

nicnap said:


> forgivenmuch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> I love bacon. All things are better with bacon.
> 
> Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there bacon on that bagel in your avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is actually bbq in a Krispy Kreme in his avatar.
Click to expand...


Oh, even better. Mmmm.


----------

